# Sign of the times?



## 3kids4me (Jan 20, 2009)

Our friends down the road own at BWV but weren't going to go this year so didn't reserve.  Two months ago they decided to go for President's week and the only thing open was Saratoga Springs.  So they booked it and did a wait list for BWV.  Two weeks ago their request came through for President's week at BWV.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe, Maybe not......I have waitlisted several times in the past couple years, and have all of them come thru for us. 

DVC has a large collection of timeshare rooms at WDW. Members cancel reservations all the time for one reason or another.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Jan 20, 2009)

It must be the "pixie dust"


----------



## rccomputers (Jan 25, 2009)

Having owned DVC for 8 years now, I have never had a problem getting a reservation when I wanted it.  I don't travel peak school time off or during summer, but I have friends that do and have not had a problem.  Wait lists usually come through.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 25, 2009)

Our waitlist came through for NY week last year (we had to WL 2 of the 7 nights).  We were thrilled not to have to spend $1000+ on the room.  

Katherine


----------

